# How about an Endurance check in?



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

Looks like a good place to post about long rides. Might also be good for discussions of the ultra community, from doubles to RAAM. 

Me:

Doug Sloan

Been doing ultra stuff since 1998, including FC508, 24 hour time trials, lots of doubles, including doubles on fixed gear. A century, to me, is frequently a training ride; I love to do them as often as I can, just about every week. More serious training rides run from about 150 up to 250 miles. Also get in lots of miles commuting by bike.


----------



## Fordy (Feb 3, 2004)

*Me*

Bob
55 Years Old
Semi retired distance rider. No real credentials, just a few bragging rights.
STP, 9:20 ( 1st half in 4:15, my fastest century)
Cannonball 300, 1st place
Cannonball 300, 2nd place
RAMROD, top 10 (6th not counting tandems)
RAMROD, swifty 50
I commute 4-5k a year, weekend rides range from 40 to 150 miles. looking to trim off a few Lbs. and try another ultramarathon in 2011....We'll see.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Dave

Age 52

98% of cycling is solo

7,000-10,000 miles per year 

I ride 6 days per week

I consider myself a casual endurance rider... I'll go out on a Sat or Sun and spent 5-8 hrs on the bike....sometimes it's 60 miles- sometimes it's 100+miles.....For me, it's more about the adventure than it is speed or miles that day...

I'm riding in the 24hr of Booty in Atlanta in early Oct. We'll see how many miles I get in.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

*Geez*

You guys are hard core. Nice work! Inspiring. I guess I need to up my seat time...


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

I'm Rob Heather, 54, and live in the South SF Bay area. There's some great riding out here, four Randonneuring clubs, many centuries and doubles, and it's never a chore to ride long.
I've ridden tons of centuries, all of the Nor Cal doubles, a bunch of Death Rides, a couple of brevet series, and two Paris-Brest-Paris. 

Some years I concentrate on long distance mountain bike racing rather than road, and I've done a number of Leadville Trail 100s and Cascade Creampuff 100s, as well as 8 hour and 12 hour races.

I broke my neck and back in a car wreck in '03, and although I'm fine physically, after being off the bike a while I haven't regained the motivation to get into great shape. I love riding, but hate training. Next year is a PBP year, and I hope that will motivate me.

I guess what I love about long distance cycling is how I get absorbed by the ride: nothing else matters, nothing else exists. Every ride is an adventure, and I've met some great people.

Long live long rides.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

*Don from the Columbia River Gorge (now)*

A long time cyclist..

1st long race back in the 80s...a LOTOJA in under 10hrs (208 miles)

Jackson Hole was home. (my SO rides) Our routine for years there was to head out after ski season, looking for epic places to ride and to steal some early season training for racing. We also credit card toured most of the notable mountain rides in the Western US

We moved to The Gorge for the windsurfing, but discovered it is really outstanding riding. 

I've always loved riding hard climbs. Lately I have taken to doing some 12hr Ultras (see below for some of my local favs.) but I tend to avoid organized Century rides, preferring to find my own and take care of myself on the road.

Winters are spent around the Palomar Mt Laguna area near San Diego , where the riding is also stupendous. I get about 10k miles per year and have written a couple of my backyard century rides up in the Touring, Commuting and Ride report forum.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=225089
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=219689
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=216973

I just recovered from the ROF TT, a 12hr last weekend and I am contemplating going to Bishop, Ca. to have a second try at the Everest Challenge Race, which defeated me a few years back. I'd like to have a second go at this one, but I am waiting before I go to make sure I won't be riding on ice and snow like during my first try..


http://www.everestchallenge.com/page1.ihtml?id=2


----------



## kg1 (Apr 17, 2002)

*Glad to find this forum*

Relatively new to distance riding.Completed my first SR series this summer, almost by accident -- 200k lead to the 300k, etc. and I would certainly second the idea that each ride is an adventure. If you measure the worth of an expeirence by the amount of space it takes up in your memory, I'd say these long rides are about at the top of the list.

I've been toying with the idea of trying PBP, but I just barely made it in under the time limit on the 600k ride I did this summer. It was a brutal ride -- very hilly, windy, and hot, and after finishing that one, I don't think there is any way that I coudl have turned around and done it again.

Anyway, looking forward to seeing what develops on this forum.

Thanks.

kg1


----------



## Dale Brigham (Aug 23, 2002)

Dale Brigham

Age: 54

Other than a double century back in my bike racing days in the 80s, I started distance riding in 1998 with the now-defunct Bike Across Missouri (BAM) 580 mile suffer-fest. Have completed Paris Brest-Paris 3 times (99, 03, and 07), Cascade 1200 once, and a whole bunch of brevets ranging from 200 to 1000 km over the past 12 years. I was fortunate to have been able to ride RAMROD once, back in 2000, I think. Rode a very nice 1000 km brevet in Colorado run by the Rocky Mountain Cycling Club folks this past July.

I commute by bike to/from work, ride on the MKT and Katy Trail near Columbia (MO) with my wife, and, when it is training time for brevets, try to get in a century ride on the weekends. The great thing about doing a brevet series is that you ride your way into shape (or die trying).

I generally ride an embarrassingly small number of miles on the bike compared to most folks on this board.

I am fortunate to have met Rob Heather in France at PBP back in 03.

Bonne Route!

Dale


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Gnarly 928 said:


> I am contemplating going to Bishop, Ca. to have a second try at the Everest Challenge Race, which defeated me a few years back. I'd like to have a second go at this one, but I am waiting before I go to make sure I won't be riding on ice and snow like during my first try..


Weather looks pretty nice for the weekend. You should do it!

I'll be there.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*Columbia*

I was born in Columbia, and lived there off and on. Back in the early 80's, when attending Mizzou, I'd ride from Columbia to Jeff City and back on highway 63. I think it was mostly 2 lane back then. Also liked to ride down to the river south of Columbia. Nice riding area.



Dale Brigham said:


> Dale Brigham
> 
> Age: 54
> 
> ...


----------



## Dale Brigham (Aug 23, 2002)

Fixed said:


> I was born in Columbia, and lived there off and on. Back in the early 80's, when attending Mizzou, I'd ride from Columbia to Jeff City and back on highway 63. I think it was mostly 2 lane back then. Also liked to ride down to the river south of Columbia. Nice riding area.


Doug, I did not know you had a Columbia connection. I recall that you have a link to Cape Girardeau (your home town?). Did you go to law school at MU?

Dale


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*kc*



Dale Brigham said:


> Doug, I did not know you had a Columbia connection. I recall that you have a link to Cape Girardeau (your home town?). Did you go to law school at MU?
> 
> Dale


UMKC Law School. 

My parents grew up in Columbia, and dad played football at Mizzou. Only back to visit family after that, except some brief stints in college. Lived in Jeff City for 5 years, too.


----------



## Gremlin211 (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm a long time cyclist on the road. I'm in my 40s and during the week I'm bike courier, but one day on the weekends usually on a Saturday I'm a long distance road rider. I live in Baltimore and I'm single, but I have a girlfriend. Here is my list of training rides for the year. I always ride solo and I have a great lighting system.

2010 Bicycle Endurance Training Rides:

1/16/10 108.5 miles 7 Hrs 57 minutes 13.6 mph
1/23/10 111.2 miles 8 Hrs 5 minutes 13.7 mph
3/06/10 120.5 miles 9 Hrs 7 minutes 13.2 mph
3/20/10 145 miles 10 Hrs 2 minutes 14.4 mph
3/27/10 157.8 miles 11 Hrs 10 minutes 14.1 mph
4/03/10 167.4 miles 11 Hrs 5 minutes 15.1 mph
4/10/10 171.7 miles 11 Hrs 30 minutes 14.9 mph
5/01/10 200.6 miles 13 Hrs 23 minutes 15.0 mph
5/08/10 227 miles 15 Hrs 16 minutes 14.9 mph
5/16/10 235.5 miles 15 Hrs 48 minutes 14.9 mph
5/29/10 217.6 miles 14 Hrs 25 minutes 15.2 mph
6/05/10 198.3 miles 12 Hrs 40 minutes 15.6 mph***
6/12/10 245.9 miles 16 Hrs 27 minutes 14.9 mph
6/19/10 251.5 miles 16 Hrs 53 minutes 14.8 mph
6/26/10 263.5 miles 17 Hrs 01 minutes 15.5 mph
7/03/10 280.2 miles 18 Hrs 52 minutes 14.8 mph
7/17/10 265.7 miles 17 Hrs 30 minutes 15.2 mph 
7/24/10 245.3 miles 17 Hrs 17 minutes 14.1 mph
8/07/10 257.4 miles 17 Hrs 4 minutes 15.1 mph
8/14/10 264.5 miles 18 Hrs 14 minutes 14.5 mph
8/21/10 250.7 miles 17 Hrs 15 minutes 14.5 mph
9/04/10 240.5 miles 16 Hrs 13 minutes 14.8 mph
9/11/10 243.2 miles 16 Hrs 39 minutes 14.7 mph
9/18/10 227.1 miles 15 Hrs 5 minutes 15.0 mph
10/2/10 228.8 miles 15 Hrs 41 minutes 14.6 mph
10/9/10 236.1 miles 16 Hrs 29 minutes 14.3 mph
10/16/10 213.6 miles 16 Hrs 10 minutes 13.2 mph
10/23/10 235.5 miles 16 Hrs 1 minute 14.7 mph
11/07/10 219.4 miles 16 Hrs 10 minutes 13.5 mph
11/20/10 205.5 miles 14 Hrs 44 minutes 13.9 mph


Total miles 6,535.5 miles over 30 weeks
Average miles per ride 217.9
Total hours in the saddle 437.44
Average riding time 14 Hrs 58 minutes
*** = DNF (did not finish)
Average miles per Double Century 239 miles
Average riding time per Double Century 16 Hrs 13 mins.
Last 18 rides I averaged 243 miles per ride
Last 18 rides I averaged 16 Hrs 25 minutes riding time


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Aug 12, 2008)

I do all kinds of stuff:

from an attempt at The Tour Divide, Banff to Butte, MT 1000miles in 7 days, before I erupted in saddle soars and perm-a-bonk

California Triple Crown

I think my first double was in '96

I mostly ride a 29er

Eastern Sierra Double in about 15hrs, on a 29er

Portland to Ventura
Eureka to Morro Bay

Monterey to Morro Bay about a gazilion times... etc...

www.AsanaCycles.com


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*dang*

Dang, that is one hard core looking rig. Looks like fun. Wish I had time to do all that.



SelfPropelledDevo said:


> I do all kinds of stuff:
> 
> from an attempt at The Tour Divide, Banff to Butte, MT 1000miles in 7 days, before I erupted in saddle soars and perm-a-bonk
> 
> ...


----------



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> I do all kinds of stuff:
> 
> from an attempt at The Tour Divide, Banff to Butte, MT 1000miles in 7 days, before I erupted in saddle soars and perm-a-bonk
> 
> ...




Your forgot to list 12 HOURS OF HUMBOLDT....


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

*I'm bigbill*

I've done my share of centuries both single and double. I have done the STP four times with a sub ten hour in 1991 and a 10:15 in 2008. I really wanted to break ten hours in 2008 and I felt great, but a guy I was riding with started showing symptoms of heat exhaustion and I didn't want to leave him until we got to a rest stop about 20 miles from the finish. From that point on, I was riding 22-24 mph but it didn't make up for all the time spent at 12-13mph. Maybe 2011 will be my year if my work schedule supports. 

My strengths are rolling and flat centuries. I am blessed with good endurance and the ability to mindlessly turn over pedals hour after hour. I've been able to turn off the suffering and enjoy the scenery and people around me. My goal is to be the next Woody Graham in my retirement. I already have the spd sandals.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Aug 12, 2008)

Big-foot said:


> Your forgot to list 12 HOURS OF HUMBOLDT....


How could I forget!

I love Arcata!

I hope 12 hours of Humboldt can happen for 2011.

typically I stop there while on Tour. My buddy Jay lives there, I like to talk the talk with Justing and Shawn at Revolution, and Jen at Adventure's Edge.

12 Hours of Humboldt is an awesome event!

with that said... this year I rode Eureka to Morro Bay.
the interesting part was Ferndale to Honeydew along the Lost Coast, then into the Kings Range, and into the Sinkyone Wilderness along Usal Rd, camping in places like Needle Rock.

then dumping out onto Hwy1 north of Ft. Bragg

I'd love to figure out a route, from Ft. Bragg (CA) up Big River Rd, and into the hills, on dirt logging roads, and go as far south as possible. 

I ran into some locals at Usal Beach Campgrounds, and from their descriptions, it sounds like logging roads go all the way south to Gualala.

of course the idea being to be in the dirt as much as possible, and yet have bailout options along the way to simply turn right and head downhill to the coast for provisions.


----------

